# Just bought this nice California Fig Syrup door push sign!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Mar 6, 2018)

Just thought it looked cool and I have seen the bottles but never found a whole one so I figured I would buy this. Just wondering if you guys have seen or have a sign like this and what the value is so I know if I did well or not.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 7, 2018)

It looks WAY too good to be old and authentic / non-reproduction. If it's an old one my GUESS would be around $200.
Jim S


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Mar 7, 2018)

Is there any justified way to tell if a sign is real or fake? This sign has a pale blue grey colored metal back with rust. It also looks like the front enamel is chipped away a bit in places. Does this discription help?


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 7, 2018)

I am pretty certain it is original...a lot of these were never used (unlike signs, you could only install one door push!) and were tucked away when given to the store.  I think what you paid for it was probably about market price (I assume it is the one that recently sold on eBay?).


----------



## botlguy (Mar 7, 2018)

I couldn't tell from the 1st picture that it had any wear and I know little about the value of these items & I have no clue what you paid. The 2nd picture does look authentic. Nice item. Glad nhpharm chimed in, he's far more knowledgeable. 
Jim S


----------



## Buckaroo (Mar 27, 2018)

As a sign guy i say it's original and would sell for $200 on a good day at auction.


----------

